# duh..........



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Democrats Vote Down 5 Percent Rule 
In a bid to stem taxpayer losses for bad loans guaranteed by federal housing agencies Fanny Mae and Freddy Mac, Senator Bob Corker (R-Tenn) proposed that borrowers be required to make a minimum 5% down payment in order to qualify. His proposal was rejected 57-42 on a party-line vote because, as Senator Chris Dodd (D-Conn) explained, "passage of such a requirement would restrict home ownership to only those who can afford it."

Hold that thought... November's getting closer!


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

I stared at my computor and tried to convince myself that this Chris Dodd qoute was a joke.

But then I remembered that the joke was on us, the American Public, in that this is what we get with the Dems in control.

*VOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Please cite sources when making a post if it has to do with a quote from someone. According to some internet sources this is not true. I dislike these guys as much as the rest of you. But if we post things that are not correct it only makes people more skeptical of the truth when it is posted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> we'll see if (real) truth prevails


You must have some information that tells you this isn't the truth. I wouldn't spout that much unless I did. Come on, tell us the truth. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

from forbes, but they have now issued a retraction, like snopes, you can't trust them either.

The Forbes.com item was written by Bob McTeer of the conservative National Center for Policy Analysis. McTeer is a former chancellor of Texas A&M and former president and chief operating officer of the Federal Reserve Bank of Dallas. McTeer began his Forbes.com post by writing, "Some quotes are too good to ignore &#8230;" After we informed McTeer about the source of the quote, he sent us this response: "I notified Forbes.com, which is where you apparently saw it, and they are going to acknowledge the error on their site." The blog now carries an editor's note that says: "A quote in this post purportedly from Sen. Christopher Dodd turns out not to be true. Its actual source was a parody news article poking fun at the Senator."


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

hang around "hot air"....or ryan, let's see if you have the balls to admit a source of error, Forbes is as respected as any left wing nut org. you can cite.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Come on now hunter, you know it's not real news unless you get it from "The Daily Show" on Comedy Central. :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes that is good enough for me Prairiewind. I hold both sides accountable, and I don't say it's false or true until proven. It sounded to me that you were writing it off as false just as fast as some thought it was true. That isn't any better in my book, hence the phrase spouting off.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the real question......

Did the 5% bill get voted down? Also was it vote on party lines?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is the real question......
> 
> Did the 5% bill get voted down? Also was it vote on party lines?


Yes, and one other point. These people are such fools that it makes the story believable. What can be any dumber than Pelosi saying "we have to pass the bill to see what is in it"? After that the dumber it is from the left the more believable it is.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One of the main reasons why Fannie and Freddie is such a bust or bankrupt.....is because of the no money down or 3% i think is the most they have asked.

When house prices dropped 20%+ or even further than what the loan was given on them. You can't make up the difference. To require more of a down payment would help a little. To give an example.... A house sells for $100K and you put 3% down. That is $97K for the loan. Now two years later....the house is in repo and sells for $80K..... you need to pay the realtor, closing costs, any possible damages, etc. Now you are clearing about $70-75K on something you loaned out $97K. Now people will say that the loan company got interest... yep in 2 years they got about $11K in interest. So the bank (freddy and frannie) took in roughly $15K on a loan of $97K and sold it and took in $75K. So in the end they lost $7K. Sounds about correct for a goverment run financing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> else you might come off as shall we say a bully?
> 
> spout can be such a derisive word wouldn't you agree? I'm not sure what I did but I don't think I deserve that tone.Prairiewind
> guest


When you come off with that liberal condescending attitude I think you do deserve it. If you don't think so it looks like we will disagree on that too.

Bully? bully? What grade are you in? I'm simply drawing attention that your willingness to disbelieve is as strong as others who have a willingness to believe. Your as guilty as those you accuse, but that's typical liberal.

It's very believable because sub-prime loans that were forced on lending agencies by liberals is what started this whole economic decline. Only the stupid gaff part was untrue.

One must always be aware of assumptive language. Many will assume that because the part about the dumb statement made by Dodd was untrue that the rest is untrue. It's so reasonable to expect a statement like this from these people that I'll bet behind close doors that idea was exchanged many times. It's typical be fair liberal. They think it is greed for a man who earns his money to want to keep it, while at the same time think it's a virtue to use a liberal politician to steal money from that same man and give it to another who has earned nothing.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Prairiewind said:


> jacobsol80 said:
> 
> 
> > Please cite sources when making a post if it has to do with a quote from someone. According to some internet sources this is not true. I dislike these guys as much as the rest of you. But if we post things that are not correct it only makes people more skeptical of the truth when it is posted.
> ...


Heres some truth for you i dont think you know the difference between a 12 gauge and a 22-250 and are just some libtard getting paid to be on a outdoor website. Have you contributed anywhere else other than on the politics forum.


----------

